# Sammy & the Spicy BBQ Ribs



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Last night, Jeff got off work late and I went to the movies with some girlfriends. Around 10pm when I got home, Jeff had just gotten home and since he ate no dinner and was starving, decided to BBQ some pork ribs for a midnight "snack". 

There was this really spicy bbq sauce used on them, and of course Sam & Dill were licking their chops hoping for some to be dropped. I warned Jeff DO NOT let the dogs get at that bbq sauce... I don't want any explosive butts in the house tonight!!

Fast forward to the end of the night and we're about to go to bed. Cleaning up the bbq area and taking dishes to the sink... 

Jeff says.. "so where did you put the meat?" holding up the empty plate. 

"uhhhhhh..... I didn't put the meat anywhere..."


I look over at Sam and it was a dead give-away who stole the meat. 

Poor boy's eyes were WATERING like crazy.. tears streaming down his face!!! LOL Serves him right!!! 

Of course I couldn't believe Jeff thought it would be ok setting the plate on the counter unattended :doh: 

And luckily, Sammy slept fine with no explosive digestive issues. lol


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hehehe ohh canines and their meat! I'm glad there have been no explosions yet. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Uh oh!!!

Standby for updates!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor guy.....LOL


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey it might be a training session for him without you knowing it. Maybe Sam will think twice next time before he nabs something on the counter. LOL! problem is, sometimes they think 3 times 1. "Oh! Yummy meat on the counter! 2. " Yummy meat on counter means ouch!" 3. "Hmm maybe this yummy meat won't do ouchies" ..... Nab!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

fire alarm,fire alarm!!!!!call fire station!LOL poor guy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck that he is ok today. I had to laugh at the description of the eyes watering and the look on his face.


----------

